# SD12 vs. SDX15 for HT use



## xbk47 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking around for quite some time but have never posted. 
I am looking to build a sub for 90% HT/10% music use, the room it will be going is roughly 12x22x8 with a staircase and hall which is roughly 4x15x8. 
Right now I have Zaph Audio's BAMTM for the LCR's and a single 8" Polk Audio in there which doesn't cut it. I was also thinking the Shivas X but due to living 20 minutes away from CSS it makes it so much easier to not have to ship it across the border. Is there a SDX12 in the near future (I saw a post that had mention of one in the end of the year)?
I have no limitation to size of the enclosure though I would like to be able to keep it a bit smaller than the SDX15 (or rework the dimensions) as ideally it would fit in an stand I built for my TV which is 52"x20.5"x18" (right now the 52"is divided into 3 17.3" sections but easily removed). I was originally planning on doing a coffee table build but with the kits having PRs I am shying away from that unless they can be downfiring as it is one more thing for the kids to poke at. 
I originally looked at the SDX10 due to price but know it will not fit the requirements so have moved away from that, the SD12 fits my budget nicely, and the SDX15 is a bit over what I was looking to spend but not out of the running.
I guess wat my long winded post is trying to ask is.........should i go for the SD12, SDX15, or wait for a SDX12? Is the XBL^2 motor that big of a difference as to not get the SD12 and would I even notice a difference? Is the SDX15 more sub than I need (Am I even typing that?) and would a 12" fill the room.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Shawn and welcome! A 12" would fill the room but not at the levels that a 15" would. It depends what kind of output levels you are looking for. Is the 52"x20.5"x18" internal measurements of the box or external?

I also have heard there is a SDX12 in the works although I have no idea on when it will be available. Bob from CSS would know more about it and I'm sure he'll be posting here shortly.


----------



## xbk47 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply Mike.=,

Yes the measurements are internal. 
My problem is exactly as you stated but I do not know what output levels I want, I think the output on the 12" would do as I don't see myself listening at more than 100db that often. So I am thinking the 12 would work fine at which point my concern is I am missing out on not having the XBL^2 motor on the 12. The reason I would move up to the 15 is for a better sound and quality of the sub, not necessarily SPL. If there was a SDX12 kit coming soon I would have only one question which would be when can I go to pick it up (as it would fit my ideal enclosure size and price)!


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

xbk47 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Mike.=,
> 
> Yes the measurements are internal.
> My problem is exactly as you stated but I do not know what output levels I want, I think the output on the 12" would do as I don't see myself listening at more than 100db that often. So I am thinking the 12 would work fine at which point my concern is I am missing out on not having the XBL^2 motor on the 12. The reason I would move up to the 15 is for a better sound and quality of the sub, not necessarily SPL. If there was a SDX12 kit coming soon I would have only one question which would be when can I go to pick it up (as it would fit my ideal enclosure size and price)!


Hi Shawn,

I will have the sample SDX12 on Tuesday but production drivers won't be here till late December. If you can't wait that long I'd ask you to consider the TRIO12 and I could make you a deal on those; perhaps a pair for the same price as an SDX15? Or Mike can recommend some other combination with APRs, etc.

Bob


----------



## xbk47 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Bob,

I think a single 12 would do what I am looking for and my concern with the SD12 would be it is more of an entry level sub (no xbl^2, stamped basket,etc...) and that I might not be as happy with the sound. It is possible that I wait until December to get the SDX12 (it would leave me some more time to build some projects my wife wants). Do you have any of the subs for demo's at the shop? I would love to hear the ones I am thinking of to see if I need a 12 or 15.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

xbk47, If you're looking for quality, meaning no thermal compression, low distortion, and accurate reproduction of sound, going with two TRIO12's makes a lot of sense.

Having two drivers instead of one reduces thermal compression because the power is shared among two drivers. It decreases distortion because distortion rises as cone excursion rises. Since there are two cones instead of one, they move half as far to reproduce the same amount of volume.

So, sound quality wise, twin TRIO12's may have a slight edge on a single SDX15, but I'd have to see harmonic distortion graphs to be sure.


----------

